#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  حماس من وجهه نظر معارضيها

## محمد حسيـــن

موضوع حماس الان هو موضوع  الساعه في كل ارجاء الدنيا 
ظلمها كثيرون ... وقالو عنها ماقيل ... 
وناصرها قليلون ..وقالو ايضا عنها ماقيل ... 
أي الفريقين احق 
أي منهم معه الحق ؟؟ 
أي منهم مع الحق واي منهم مع الباطل ... 

الداعي للاسف او الدهشه  او ربما الاثنين معا  ان حماس دائما هي المتهمه وهي التي علي السنه الجميع من النقاد والمحللين السياسين ... 
وهي الان التي  اصبحت وحدها هي المسؤله عن دماء الفلسطينين هنا وهناك وعن الاموال الضائعه وعن كذا وكذا
 ويتناسي الكل ان هناك حركه موازيه اسمها فتح ... وان هناك رئيس لهذه الحركه وهو رئيس الدوله 
لابد ايضا ان يوضعو في الموازيين ويتم حسابهم ومسائلتهم ايضا ..وهذا اذا كنا اصلا نصبنا انفسنا حكماء علي الناس والشعوب .. !!
سابدا بتاريخ موجز لفتح ... وتاريخ حماس  لتعرفو الفارق الواسع بين كل منهم في القضيه الفلسطينيه ... 
ولنعرف ايضا جذور المشكله وحتي دائما لانمسك في العرض ونترك المرض .. 

فتح ... 

تأسست حركة فتح في نهاية الخمسينيات،
وكانت  حركة كفاح لتحرير فلسطين من العدو الصهيوني، في بادئ الامر واستخدمت الكفاح بالسلاح والمقاومه بالسلاح وقتها في الستينات 
كان من مبادئ فتح ...عدم الاعتراف باسرائيل  وان الصهاينه ليس لهم في فلسطين ناقه ولا جمل 
و حتي انكرت فكره الاعتراف بهم 
كل هذا بدا جميلا  واسلاميا 
حتي جاء حادث تاريخي  في هذه الحركه 

 قامت الجامعة العربية بمحاولة استيعاب فتح في المنظومة الحكومية العربية، 
فأنشأت كيانًا موازيًا سمّته منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية
 ثم بعد محاورات وضغوط كثيرة قامت بدمج الكيانين معا 
 منظمة فتح ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ...تحت قيادة الرئيس الفلسطيني عرفات 
وبعد الاحتواء من قِبل الجامعة العربية تحولت مبادئها إلى العلمانية والاشتراكية تدريجيًّا
علي غرار اغلب انظمه الحكم العربيه
 الي ان وصل بهم الامر ان احتفلت فتح   - على سبيل المثال - في سنة 1970م
 أسبوعًا كاملاً في ذكرى ميلاد الزعيم الشيوعي لينين!!

ولان طريق الجهاد والمقاومه طريق شاق لايتحمله الا الرجال المخلصين 
ملت فتح من هذا الكفاح وسئمت وراو انه لاامل الا بالسلطه اذ ربما تصلح السلطه
 كبديل عن الجهاد لكنهم للاسف اسائو الاختيار 
وبدات فتح في التخلي عن مبادئها واحد تلو الاخر 

وكانت الصدمه والفاجعه التي اهتز لها الجميع ....ان اعترفت فتح بالكيان الصهيوني 
وكانما  ارادو الاعتذار لليهود  عما حدث في الماضي 
كان هذا في اوسلو عام 1993 
وهذا الاعتراف المخزي كان مقابل ... السماح بقيام دوله فلسطينيه علي الضفه وغزه  
ومن هنا بدات المناصب تتوالي علي الفتحاويين ...والاموال ..والدولارات
واصبحت ارصدتهم في البنوك الاوربيه تزداد يوما فيوما بشكل مخيف 
واصبحت المبادئ العلمانيه تحكم مبادئهم وصراعاتهم 
الي يومنا هذا ...

حماس 

لاينكر تاريخها  الا كل جاحد  واعتقد انه مامن احد الان يستطيع ان ينكر دور حماس
التاريخي  في القضيه الفلسطينيه 

بدات حماس كامتداد طبيعي لحركه عز الدين القسام السوري الاصل
 والذي كان قائد الجهاد المسلح ضد الانجليز واليهود واستشهد القسام في عام 1935 
 وكان له صله مباشره بحسن البنا ..مؤسس جماعه الاخوان المسلمين .. 
وبعد قليل اصبحو جميعا تحت لواء الاخوان المسلمين ولكن خمدت تلك الحماسه فتره طويله نظرا لتاثر جماعه الاخوان
 بالضربات المتواليه وقتها من السلطه المصريه ايام عبد الناصر ..

حتي جاء الشهيد احمد ياسين وحمل علي عاتقه لواء اعاده حماس مره اخري الي اوج قوتها وشرفها 
وقد نجح في ذلك بما كان يملكه من قوه نفسيه وتربيه قويه عظيمه ربي بها جماعه حماس علي احسن مايكون ... 
حتي كانت مكافئته من ربه بان اختاره شهيدا ..

وكان ياسين والرنتيسي ومحمود الزهار هم من قامو باعاده بناء البيت من الداخل واعلنو عن .... حماس 
وحماس هي الاختصار ل.. حركه المقاومه الاسلاميه  

وظلت حماس علي موقفها وعلي نشاطها وجهادها من يومها والي الان 

والي هنا فان حماس ...هي موضوع تقدير الجميع من الشعوب الاسلاميه والحكام علي السواء 

فما سر هذا التحول الواضح في العلاقه  بحماس ؟؟ ولماذا بدات تهاجمهم الاقلام والاصوات؟

سر هذا التحول انهم تحولو للسطه  .. 

وانا لااري في هذا التحول عيبا او اجراما تتهم به حماس في شرفها واخلاصها وامانتها .... 
واسال كل من يهاجموها من تلك الزاويه : 

هل العيب في السلطه نفسها ام في من يتجهو اليها ... ؟؟ 

تيقن الجميع من المبادئ العلمانيه التي تنتهجا فتح تجاه القضيه الفلسطينيه ...
وانها اصبحت ذراع اسرائيل الطويله في المنطقه واصبح رجال حماس في السجون
 بايدي فتحاويه وباوامر اسرائليه ...ومع ذلك وقتها لم تنجر حماس الي صراع داخلي 
وكان هذا وقت الانتفاضه الثانيه التي تبنتها حماس في عام 2001 

حتي قررت  حماس  ان تبحث عن حل 
وكان الحل الحضاري والطبيعي لمجريات الامور 

خوض الانتخابات   التشريعيه في 2005 

وتركت الكلمه للفلسطينين ليختارو من يمثلهم 

فاختارو حماس .. وباكتساح شديد ... 

وضرب اهل فلسطين المثل في كيفيه اختيار من يمثله رغم مايعانيه من قسوه احتلال وظلم 

وصراعات ...الخ 

ولان حماس دائما هي مضرب المثل في شرفهم واخلاقهم لم يعجب هذا السيد ابو مازن فقام بعزل رئيس الوزراء الشرعي
 والمنتخب .. اسماعيل هنيه ...
وقام باختيار فياض الذي في الاساس اصبح رئيس وزراء غير شرعي لانه ليس ذو صفه ... شرعيه لتعيينه في هذا المنصب
 ..وكانت حكومه فياض بهذا الشكل هي حكومه طوارئ 
وهذا هو مارفضته حماس ...

وما فعله عباس  كان رد فعل طبيعي لما اكتشفت حماس الشرائط الجنسيه والعمولات والارقام المخيفه لفتح علي مدار سنوات مضت 
وكشفت حماس للعالم عن من سرق الفلسطينين ...وعمن باع ارضه وقضيته مقابل حفنه اموال ودولارات ومناصب 

ومن وقتها تركزت حماس في غزه ...وهذا لكثره حماس هناك 
وتركزت فتح في الضفه حيث كثافه رجالها الان ... 
ومن يومه بدا الصراع ... صراع حق وباطل ...صراع خير وشر .... صراع مصلحه وصراح رغبه وهكذا ... 
من علي الحق ومن علي الباطل اذن ؟؟؟ 

وتبدا المشكله الاخري بان الحكومات العربيه والاسلاميه لم تمد يدها الي حماس معتبره اياها انها من سرقت الفلسطينين وهذا فيه كذب وزور عليهم وافتراء عظيم  .. 
لكن للاسف اللغه التي تفهمها حماس لغه اسلاميه صريحه 
اما لغه الانظمه العربيه الان هي لغه استبداد وتعسف وجثم علي صدور السعوب ...واتجاه سريع للعلمانيه .. 
ولم يبدا احد في استضافه حكومه حماس امام العالم اجمع الا الطيب اردوجان وهو ايضا من غضب لفلسطين في مؤتمر دافوس الاخير ...
 وصفع جميع العرب علي وجوههم 
وكيف لا وهم من اعتادو علي الانحناء  بل والانبطاح امام الكيان الغربي وحكومه امريكا ...  


ثم بدا الهجوم علي حماس لاسباب اخري عديده وتجدها بعد تحليل تلك الامور 
اسباب خاليه من المنطق والعقل واذا غاب المنطق عن السبب فان وقتها نعلم انها
 ليس اختلافا في الاراء 
بل خلافا في الاساس ... 

ثم  بدا الهجوم علي حماس ...لما مدت ايديها الي ايران (( الشيعيه ))  وقيل عنهم بانهم
 كيف لحماس ان تتفاوض مع مصر ..مع سوريا ..مع السعوديه ..تم تذهب تتفاوض مع ايران ؟؟ 

واقول بان هذا لايضير حماس لسببين : 

1- ما المانع الذي يمنع حماس من التعامل مع ايران .. ؟؟ 
      سواء مانع شرعي او قانوني ؟؟ 
    ان مايدفعهم للتعامل مع ايران ....هو المصلحه  
     وما من احد يسطيع ان يجزم بتلك المصلحه الا اصحاب القضيه انفسهم ...

2- ان الدول العربيه اصلا تعترف باسرائيل ولديهم من العلاقات والدبلوماسيه مكان معها ... 
   فهل من المنطقي الان ان نتكلم عن علاقه حماس بايران ؟؟؟ ونترك علاقات الدول العربيه باسرائيل         ذاتها .. 
وهل لاتتعامل الانظمه العربيه... مع ايران ؟؟
وهل لاتتعامل الدول العربيه مع امريكا (( الممول الاول لليهود في فلسطين )) 
ومع روسيا ...ومع الصين 
ومع غيرهم ؟؟؟


ثم بدا هجوم اخر من نوع فريد يسال حماس عن ارواح الجنود المصريين علي الحدود 
وكان اخرها دم الشهيد المصري احمد شعبان ... 

واقول انه 
 اولا:   لم يتم الانتهاء من التحقيق الرسمي حول من قتل شعبان ...
الي اللحظه وتلك اول نقطه اصيغها هنا ... 
وثانيا: يجب ان نعترف بشيء .. 
بان هذا القطاع ..محاصر ...جائع ...كذا وكذا 
كيف تكون ثوره جائع اذا راي امامه سدا منيعا و هذا السد سيمنع عنه ملجاه
الوحيد في وصول الطعام اليه ..؟؟ 
ان الجائع في الاساس قد اباح له المحرم حال جوعه 
ان الله تعالي اباح له اكل الميته ... 
واوقف الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب حد السرقه  في عام الرماده لانهم كانو يسرقو من جوعهم ... 
وانا هنا لااعطي المبرر لحماس حتي تقتل احمد شعبان (( فانه ضحيه التخبط  السياسي ))
ولكن فقط اريد ان نضع ايدينا علي حقائق الوضع هناك ونفهم فقط ماذا يجري... 

ثالثا : سنفترض ان التحقيق انتهي بمقتل شعبان علي ايدي حماس 
السؤال هنا ...
هل يتم الحكم علي جماعه عمرها عشرات السنين ...وقوامها الاف الافراد من اجل خطا واحد ... 
هذا ليس من الانصاف في شيء 
ولا من موازين العدل والرحمه والانسانيه ..

ثم واجهو اتهام اخر وهو قتالهم لجماعه جند الله  
وجماعه جند الله هم مجموعه انشقت عليهم ودعت لنفسها الولايه والعصمه 
ودعو لقتال حماس بالسلاح والعتاد بالاموال والافراد  وادعو انهم من السلفيه الجهاديه 
ولا ادري هل السلفيه الجهاديه تبيح الخروج علي نظام دوله وحكومه ام ماذا بالتحديد 
وعاملتهم حماس اولا بالمناظره والحوار ولكنهم ابو الا القتال 
وقد افتي القرضاوي ذاته باحقيه حماس في حفظ الصالح العام لغزه
وانه لايجوز الخروج علي نظام الجماعه 
وجند الله ليسو بكفره كما انبري البعض المتحمس وكفرهم 
 ولكن اقول عنهم كما قال علي ابن ابي طالب لما سئل عن الخوارج فقال : 
(( اخواننا بغو علينا )) وهؤلاء كذلك .... 

ناهيكم ايضا عن محاولات فتح الدائمه لاحراج حماس  مع الكيان الصهيوني
 ...ومع موالين اليهود  من كل مكان 


واخير نجد الحرب الاعلاميه المنظمه عليهم من معظم وسائل الاعلام العربيه والاسلاميه والمعروف 
ولائها التام  للانظمه الحاكمه كل في بلده ومحاوله الصاق التهم بهم جزافا وزرا ومحاوله خلق راي عام 
عربي مناهض لهم ونجد بانه بالتحليل المنطقي لكافه تلك الاتهامات نجد انها باطله ... 

وقد يسال البعض : 
لماذا اذن هذا الهجوم القوي من وسائل الاعلام علي حماس ..؟؟ 

واقول لان هدفهم هو تحقيق رغبه الحكام في اسقاط حماس 
فالكل هدفه اسقاط حماس ... 

الحكومات الغربيه تعرف جيدا معني ان يختار شعب ممثل له يتحرك بارادته ويطالب بمطالبه 
ويرفض بيعهم او المتاجره باحلامهم 

والحكومات العربيه تخشي من ثوره شعوبها  اذا مانفردت حماس بالسلطه وحقها فيها 
وحققت نجاح في اداره تلك الدوله واعاده هياكلها المتاكله ...واصلاحها 
بان تقوم الشعوب الاخري بمحاوله اعاده التجربه الديمقراطيه في بلادهم واحتيار من يمثلهم جيدا .. 
هو خوف من الديمقراطيه اذن ... والحكام الان لايهمهم سوي استمرار الوضع علي ماهو عليه ...

ناهيكم عن محاولات فتح الدائمه لاحراج حماس  مع الكيان الصهيوني ...ومع موالينه من كل مكان ... 

وليس معني كلامي ان حماس قوم بلااخطاء 
لا 
انهم بشر ..وكاي نظام في العالم له مايسؤه وله ماينفعه 
وطوبي لمن كثرت محاسنه علي مساوئه

وليس معني وقوع حماس في خطا ما او سوء تصرف في قضيه ما بان تنطلق السنه الهجوم الكاسح عليهم 
والذي يخلو وقتها من اي منطق الا انه هجوم من اجل الهجوم وفقط وحينئذ يغيب العدل والانصاف 
وهذا مالانحبه في انفسنا 


واقول للجميع بانه 

اذا تتنازع اخوان هذا النزاع وهم جنس واحد ...دين واحد ...لغه واحده ..قضيه واحده 

فاني اثق تماما بان طرف علي الحق ...والاخر علي الباطل 

ومن هنا علي الحق ومن علي الباطل ... 

واقولها وبكل قوه ويقين واصرار 

ان حماس هم رجال هذا الزمان

شكرا لكم  واسف جدا علي الاطاله

----------


## طائر الشرق

مناقشة جيدة  :Lookaround2: 

لى عودة للحديث :f2:

----------


## د.عمر

نعم هناك تغير واضح ملموس من الموقف ضد حماس فإن كان ذلكم التغير بعد تولي السلطة فهو يسبب برنامجهم المخزي الذي أعلنوا فيه ان الحركة حماس لا تنوي فرض الاسلام ولا اغلاق دور السينما  ولا منع المشروبات الروحية !! و.. ولمزيد من واقع حماس وبنودها الانتخابية راجع هذا الرابط : 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread139734.html 

ملخص توضيحي لمن لا وقت عنده للمتابعة :

سأنقل ملخصا من بحث للشيخ ، عبد العزيز بن مرزوق الطريفي حفظه الله وملاحظاته على بنود برنامج حكومة حماس والمنشور منها في الصحف يوم الثلاثاء 21/ صفر/ 1427 هـ .
وسأورد ما ناقضت فيه الحركة حكم الله - أصولاً وفروعاً – وهي : 

أولاً: جاء في "بنود برنامج الحكومة الحمساوية" في مواضع عديدة التركيز على ترسيخ "الديمقراطية" والعمل عليها، ولم أر في البرنامج إشارة للإسلام وتحكيمه، ولافي موضع واحد، ففيها جاء: (تحقيقاً لمبدأ الديمقراطية)، و ( بناء مؤسساتنا الوطنية المختلفة على أسس ديمقراطية )، و حماية الديمقراطية .

ثانياً: دعت إلى التحاكم إلى ما يسمى ب "القانون"، فقالت في برنامجها: ( تعزيز سيادة القانون )، فأي قانون يكون له السيادة، فلم أر في بنود البرنامج الـ (39) بنداً ذكر لفظ الجلالة – الله - فأي حكم وقانون تريده "حماس"؟! 

ثالثاً: قال رئيس رابطة علماء المسلمين في فلسطين - البيتاوي - في لقاء في صحيفة "الغد"، بتاريخ 20 / 2 / 2006 قال فيه ما نصه: ( إن حركة حماس لا تفكر أبداً في إقامة دولة إسلامية، أوتطبيق الشريعة حالياً ).

وقال رئيس المجلس التشريعي الجديد - عزيز الدويك - كما في "صحيفة القدس": ( إن الحكومة الفلسطينية الجديدة تحت قيادة حماس لن تجبر الفلسطينيين على تبني مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية في حياتهم اليومية، ولن تعمل على إغلاق دور العرض السينمائي والمطاعم التي تقدم المشروبات الروحية ) .

رابعاً: قال رئيس رابطة علماء المسلمين في فلسطين - البيتاوي - في لقاء في "صحيفة الغد"، بتاريخ 20 / 2 / 2006، قال فيه ما نصه: ( أما مخاوف البعض من الرجعية وفرض الحجاب وتقييد الحريات ومنها حرية المرأة؛ مخاوف غير حقيقية ) . 

وأخيرا : فما هي الدولة التي تريد إقامتها "حماس" إن لم تكن إسلامية؟! ويكفي في هذا نقضاً لحدودالله، ومنابذة لشرعه، ثم أي "إسلامية" تحملها الحركة في شعارها "حركة المقاومةالإسلامية؛ حماس".

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> مناقشة جيدة 
> 
> لى عودة للحديث


انتظر عودتك طائر الشرق بشغف 

تحياتي

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> تيقن الجميع من المبادئ العلمانيه التي تنتهجا فتح تجاه القضيه الفلسطينيه ...
> وانها اصبحت ذراع اسرائيل الطويله في المنطقه واصبح رجال حماس في السجون
>  بايدي فتحاويه وباوامر اسرائليه ...ومع ذلك وقتها لم تنجر حماس الي صراع داخلي 
> وكان هذا وقت الانتفاضه الثانيه التي تبنتها حماس في عام 2001 
> 
> حتي قررت  حماس  ان تبحث عن حل 
> وكان الحل الحضاري والطبيعي لمجريات الامور 
> 
> خوض الانتخابات   التشريعيه في 2005 
> ...


شكراً لك أخي العزيز على هذه الخلاصة .. هناك بعض التفاصيل الهامة التي اضطررت لتجاوزها بالضرورة. فمن ذلك افتراق حماس عن تنظيم الإخوان تنظيمياً، حيث كانت توجيهات مكتب الإرشاد بأن تحصر حماس جهدها في الدعوى والتربية والتوعية والمقاومة السلمية ولا تتجه إلى المقاومة المسلحة، وكان رد الشيخ أحمد ياسين رحمه الله أن "أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها". وعلى هذا انفصلت حماس عن تنظيم الإخوان وإن ظلت الرابطة الدعوية تربطهما، مما يدل عليه التأييد الدائم من الإخوان لحماس. لكن حماس منذ ذلك الحين لم تعد تتبع الإخوان قيادياً.

أذكر هنا جانباً مهماً بصدد ما دفع حماسا لنزول الانتخابات، فهو لم يكن لمجرد الدافع الحضاري الذي ذكرته ولا أعتقد أن ذلك مما يشغل حركات المقاومة في فلسطين في هذه المرحلة. الواقع الذي ننساه ان حماسا كانت وصلت إلى نهاية الطريق في محاولة الابتعاد عن ساحة السياسة:

بعد وفاة ياسر عرفات، الذي كان يحافظ على شعرة معاوية بينه وبين جميع الفصائل، فكان يعتقل نشطاء حماس أحياناً ويطلقهم أحياناً ويرفض تسليمهم إلى الصهاينة جاء عباس بأجندة مختلفة. لكن حماساً كانت شوكة أكبر من إمكانيات حصرها أو الإجهاز عليه أو تحييدها، فلما ضاقت السلطة ذرعاً بوجود حماس الذي كان يمثل عقبة في تمرير أجندات أوسلو، وضاقت ذرعاً بمعارضتها لسياسة السلطة وفسادها، راحت ترفع الحرج عن نفسها وتتحدى حماساً بأنها لو عندها البدائل فلتتفضل وتدخل معترك العمل السياسي، فالكلام سهل لكن العمل شيء آخر. وهي كلمة حق أريد بها باطل .. وذلك ظناً من السلطة أن حماساً لا يمكن أن تقبل هذا التحدي بسبب التناقض العقدي بين منهج حماس ومبادئ أوسلو التي قامت عليها مؤسسات السلطة. لكن حماساً قبلت التحدي ثم كان ما تلى ذلك من تداعيات .. بدءأ بمحاولات رئيس الوزراء المنتخب إسماعيل هنية تشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية، لكن هذه المحاولات اصطدمت بإصرار السلطة السابقة على إفشالها، حتى تهيء الأجواء لمحاصرة الحكومة الجديدة حين يتم تشكيلها، ثم ما تلى ذلك من تداعيات.

كل هذه التداعيات تبعها ترتيبات للأوراق إقليمياً ودولياً تجعل اصطفافات الأطراف أوضح من ذي قبل وكأن الله يبعث لنا بمواقف فارقة ليتبين الناس الناس. على سبيل المثال فإن هوى تركيا تحدد بسبب هذه التداعيات بوضوح لم يكن يخطر على بال أحد من قبل، وهي التي رضخت عقود تحت وطأة علمانية ظلومة. وفي المقابل فهناك آخرين تبين انحيازهم بشكل أوضح من ذي قبل إلى الجانب الآخر.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

للتوضيح فقط 
اعتذر للاخوه الكرام الذين قرائو الموضوع والاخوه 

طائر الشرق 
د. عمر 
علاء زين الدين 

عن نزول الموضوع اولا ناقصا 
فهذا كان سهوا مني فقط لاغير 
وتم اكمال الموضوع الان 

اعتذر اليكم جميعا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

د . عمر 
اخي العزيز  
تعقيبا علي كلام الشيخ عبد العزيز الذي لم اعرفه من قبل والذي اقرا كلامه 
للمره الاولي : 




> أولاً: جاء في "بنود برنامج الحكومة الحمساوية" في مواضع عديدة التركيز على ترسيخ "الديمقراطية" والعمل عليها، ولم أر في البرنامج إشارة للإسلام وتحكيمه، ولافي موضع واحد، ففيها جاء: (تحقيقاً لمبدأ الديمقراطية)، و ( بناء مؤسساتنا الوطنية المختلفة على أسس ديمقراطية )، و حماية الديمقراطية .
> 
> ثانياً: دعت إلى التحاكم إلى ما يسمى ب "القانون"، فقالت في برنامجها: ( تعزيز سيادة القانون )، فأي قانون يكون له السيادة، فلم أر في بنود البرنامج الـ (39) بنداً ذكر لفظ الجلالة – الله - فأي حكم وقانون تريده "حماس"



وهل ماقالوه هذا(( علي افتراض صحته )) ضد الاسلام 
قد تختلف المسميات تبعا لاختلاف الزمان والمكان 
ويبقي الجوهر الذي هو اساس الاسلام في سياسته الشرعيه 
والاسلام دين لايهمه المظهر والعبارات الرنانه 
بل الاهم هو تحقيق المعني والجوهر تحت مسمي لايمنعه الاسلام 
لما تم الاهتمام بالمظهر عن الجوهر اخي الكريم !!!




> ( إن حركة حماس لا تفكر أبداً في إقامة دولة إسلامية، أوتطبيق الشريعة حالياً ).
> 
> وقال رئيس المجلس التشريعي الجديد - عزيز الدويك - كما في "صحيفة القدس": ( إن الحكومة الفلسطينية الجديدة تحت قيادة حماس لن تجبر الفلسطينيين على تبني مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية في حياتهم اليومية، ولن تعمل على إغلاق دور العرض السينمائي والمطاعم التي تقدم المشروبات الروحية ) .
> 
> رابعاً: قال رئيس رابطة علماء المسلمين في فلسطين - البيتاوي - في لقاء في "صحيفة الغد"، بتاريخ 20 / 2 / 2006، قال فيه ما نصه: ( أما مخاوف البعض من الرجعية وفرض الحجاب وتقييد الحريات ومنها حرية المرأة؛ مخاوف غير حقيقية ) .


ان كل ماقيل هذا يقدح في حجيه وشرعيه النظام الحالي الذي ينتهجه 
الرئيس الفلسطيني وحكومته الغير شرعيه 
كل هذا ..اوبئه تحيط بالشعب الفلسطيني  وثغرات تنخر في عظامه الان 
اليس هذا كافيا علي الاقل بان يسقط حكومه عباس علي اعتبار ان حكومه حماس في المستقبل لن تقوي علي تغيير هذا الوضع ؟؟؟
لماذا لم يوجه الشيخ كلامه اليهم الان وقاله في حكم المستقبل لحكومه حماس ... ؟؟ 
اين المنطق هنا اخي الكريم ...

دمت بكل الخير

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> شكراً لك أخي العزيز على هذه الخلاصة .. هناك بعض التفاصيل الهامة التي اضطررت لتجاوزها بالضرورة. فمن ذلك افتراق حماس عن تنظيم الإخوان تنظيمياً، حيث كانت توجيهات مكتب الإرشاد بأن تحصر حماس جهدها في الدعوى والتربية والتوعية والمقاومة السلمية ولا تتجه إلى المقاومة المسلحة، وكان رد الشيخ أحمد ياسين رحمه الله أن "أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها". وعلى هذا انفصلت حماس عن تنظيم الإخوان وإن ظلت الرابطة الدعوية تربطهما، مما يدل عليه التأييد الدائم من الإخوان لحماس. لكن حماس منذ ذلك الحين لم تعد تتبع الإخوان قيادياً.


نعم اخي الكريم 
فانا هنا اكبرت وبحق موقف وراي الشيخ ياسين عليه رحمه الله ماقاله 
وكما قال النبي (ص) انتم اعلم بشؤن دنياكم 
ولعلنا الان راينا وتيقنا ...بمن قدم لفلسطين دمه وماله ونفسه 
ومن اصبح علي حسابها من الاثرياء ومن الترفاء..




> أذكر هنا جانباً مهماً بصدد ما دفع حماسا لنزول الانتخابات، فهو لم يكن لمجرد الدافع الحضاري الذي ذكرته ولا أعتقد أن ذلك مما يشغل حركات المقاومة في فلسطين في هذه المرحلة. الواقع الذي ننساه ان حماسا كانت وصلت إلى نهاية الطريق في محاولة الابتعاد عن ساحة السياسة:


هنا قصدت المعني 
اي ان حماس هنا لجات الي الحل الذي ينتفق معه العقل ولا يختلف حوله احد
وكان هذا افضل بكثير من مساله الصدام بهم والدخول معهم في جدل لاطائل منه ... 
ولدعاه ان حماس من هواه الصراع والفتن الداخليه 
اقول لهم هنا ... لماذا لم يثيرو الفتن والصراعات هنا اذن .؟؟ 




> بعد وفاة ياسر عرفات، الذي كان يحافظ على شعرة معاوية بينه وبين جميع الفصائل، فكان يعتقل نشطاء حماس أحياناً ويطلقهم أحياناً ويرفض تسليمهم إلى الصهاينة جاء عباس بأجندة مختلفة. لكن حماساً كانت شوكة أكبر من إمكانيات حصرها أو الإجهاز عليه أو تحييدها، فلما ضاقت السلطة ذرعاً بوجود حماس الذي كان يمثل عقبة في تمرير أجندات أوسلو، وضاقت ذرعاً بمعارضتها لسياسة السلطة وفسادها، راحت ترفع الحرج عن نفسها وتتحدى حماساً بأنها لو عندها البدائل فلتتفضل وتدخل معترك العمل السياسي، فالكلام سهل لكن العمل شيء آخر. وهي كلمة حق أريد بها باطل .. وذلك ظناً من السلطة أن حماساً لا يمكن أن تقبل هذا التحدي بسبب التناقض العقدي بين منهج حماس ومبادئ أوسلو التي قامت عليها مؤسسات السلطة. لكن حماساً قبلت التحدي ثم كان ما تلى ذلك من تداعيات .. بدءأ بمحاولات رئيس الوزراء المنتخب إسماعيل هنية تشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية، لكن هذه المحاولات اصطدمت بإصرار السلطة السابقة على إفشالها، حتى تهيء الأجواء لمحاصرة الحكومة الجديدة حين يتم تشكيلها، ثم ما تلى ذلك من تداعيات


.
وهذا قد يكون احد اسباب دخول حماس المعترك السياسي 
وهذا ايضا مايؤكد قولي دائما بان فتح لو تمكنت من الانفراد بالسلطه والشعب الفلسطيني لسلموهم الي اليهود 
وباعو ارضهم واكلو اثمانها ...
ويعتبر هذا التسلسل الطبيعي للامور منذ اتفاقيه اوسلو 
فماذا المنتظر منهم بعد ان اعترفو باسرائيل كدوله لها حق في فلسطين .... ؟؟ 
وهذا علي الننقيض تماما من حماس الرافضه الي الان..الاعتراف باسرائيل 
وهذا بعد اعمق واكبر من اسباب الصراع بينهم ... 

الاختصار اخي الكريم هو مادعاني الي ان لااذكر تفاصيلا كثيره خشيه التطويل فقط  
و لكنك تفضلت مشكور اخي الكريم القيت عليها الضوء مما اثري الموضوع ثراءا عظيما 

انرت الموضوع اخي الكريم علاء 
دمت بامان الله 

تحياتي

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*صباحك خير إبن مصر

رغم انى لا اجيد الرد بالارقام او بالتواريخ

ولكنى سأضع هنا رأيي ووجهة نظرى الشخصيه

انا معك فى الجزء الاول من موضوعك

عندما كانت حماس احمد ياسين والرنتيسى

لان وقتها كانت حماس لايهمها سوى الجهاد

والجهاد فقط

لصالح فلسطين والاراضى الفلسطينيه

اما حماس ومن بعدهم

فلا يهمها سوى السلطه ومايدر عليهم من ورائها

لانهم يعتبروها وليمه لتحقيق مكاسبهم ورغباتهم


رأينا على شاشات التلفاز مئات الاطفال يغرقون بدمائهم

وعلى نفس التلفاز أيضا رأينا اعضاء حماس فى اجتماعاتهم والضحكات تعلو قسمات وجوههم

والفارق مابين الصورتين ماهى سوى دقائق معدوده


بمجرد رؤية هذا المنظر ودون ان نعود لتواريخ وثولبت وبراهين

تعى تماما ان الشعب الفلسطينى لايهمهم فى شئ

وليس معنى هذا انه يهم فتح !!

الشعب الفلسطينى وفلسطين ليس لهم سوى الله

اما الاخرين فماهم سوى رجال يتاجرون بهم وبفلسطين ذاتها

شئ لايحتاج للتفكير والرجل العامى يفهمه

لوهذا أو ذاك يهمه الشعب الفسطينى

كانو قعدو على ترابيزة المفوضات واتفقو على حل بينهم

وبدلا من حروبهم الداخليه

اتحدو لصالح فلسطين وشعبها


*

----------


## amshendy

> نعم هناك تغير واضح ملموس من الموقف ضد حماس فإن كان ذلكم التغير بعد تولي السلطة فهو يسبب برنامجهم المخزي الذي أعلنوا فيه ان الحركة حماس لا تنوي فرض الاسلام ولا اغلاق دور السينما  ولا منع المشروبات الروحية !! و.. ولمزيد من واقع حماس وبنودها الانتخابية راجع هذا الرابط : 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread139734.html 
> 
> ملخص توضيحي لمن لا وقت عنده للمتابعة :
> 
> سأنقل ملخصا من بحث للشيخ ، عبد العزيز بن مرزوق الطريفي حفظه الله وملاحظاته على بنود برنامج حكومة حماس والمنشور منها في الصحف يوم الثلاثاء 21/ صفر/ 1427 هـ .
> وسأورد ما ناقضت فيه الحركة حكم الله - أصولاً وفروعاً – وهي : 
> 
> ...



و هل الاسلام يتعارض مع الديمقراطيه  اليست الشورى هى الديمقراطيه لقد كان انتخاب اول الخلفاء الراشدين قمة الديمقراطية






> ثانياً: دعت إلى التحاكم إلى ما يسمى ب "القانون"، فقالت في برنامجها: ( تعزيز سيادة القانون )، فأي قانون يكون له السيادة، فلم أر في بنود البرنامج الـ (39) بنداً ذكر لفظ الجلالة – الله - فأي حكم وقانون تريده "حماس"؟! 
> 
> ".


و هل  العمل بالقانون يناقض الاسلام  القوانين تستمد من القران  واضرب مثل قانون الضريبة العقارية هل يحتوى على لفظ الجلالة 







> ثالثاً: قال رئيس رابطة علماء المسلمين في فلسطين - البيتاوي - في لقاء في صحيفة "الغد"، بتاريخ 20 / 2 / 2006 قال فيه ما نصه: ( إن حركة حماس لا تفكر أبداً في إقامة دولة إسلامية، أوتطبيق الشريعة حالياً ).
> 
> 
> رابعاً: قال رئيس رابطة علماء المسلمين في فلسطين - البيتاوي - في لقاء في "صحيفة الغد"، بتاريخ 20 / 2 / 2006، قال فيه ما نصه: ( أما مخاوف البعض من الرجعية وفرض الحجاب وتقييد الحريات ومنها حرية المرأة؛ مخاوف غير حقيقية ) . 
> 
> وأخيرا : فما هي الدولة التي تريد إقامتها "حماس" إن لم تكن إسلامية؟! ويكفي في هذا نقضاً لحدودالله، ومنابذة لشرعه، ثم أي "إسلامية" تحملها الحركة في شعارها "حركة المقاومةالإسلامية؛ حماس".


سؤال  فى دستور مصر الاسلام هو المصدر الرئيسى .............؟

فهل فعلا مصر دولة اسلامية تشريعا








> وقال رئيس المجلس التشريعي الجديد - عزيز الدويك - كما في "صحيفة القدس": ( إن الحكومة الفلسطينية الجديدة تحت قيادة حماس لن تجبر الفلسطينيين على تبني مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية في حياتهم اليومية، ولن تعمل على إغلاق دور العرض السينمائي والمطاعم التي تقدم المشروبات الروحية ) .
> 
> رابعاً: قال رئيس رابطة علماء المسلمين في فلسطين - البيتاوي - في لقاء في "صحيفة الغد"، بتاريخ 20 / 2 / 2006، قال فيه ما نصه: ( أما مخاوف البعض من الرجعية وفرض الحجاب وتقييد الحريات ومنها حرية المرأة؛ مخاوف غير حقيقية ) . 
> 
> وأخيرا : فما هي الدولة التي تريد إقامتها "حماس" إن لم تكن إسلامية؟! ويكفي في هذا نقضاً لحدودالله، ومنابذة لشرعه، ثم أي "إسلامية" تحملها الحركة في شعارها "حركة المقاومةالإسلامية؛ حماس".


يمكنك ان تترك دور العرض لكن العبرة فيما يعرض فيها



السؤال الاهم الذى استنتجته و الذى ارى انه يصلح كعنوان لماذا يتحامل البعض لا اقول يكره حماس 
فهمنا سبب كرههم للشيعة و لا اجد تفسيرا لكرههم لحماس لكن ما اخشاه ان يصبحوا فى يوم من الايام كارهين لانفسهم

----------


## د.عمر

> أخى الفاضل
> شكر الله لك ورعاك وسدد خطاك
> توظيف الكلمات ربما  نختلف فيه..لكن يمكننا القفز فوق ذلك الإختلاف..
> أما قصة الرجل الذى إشترط ألا يجاهد فى سبيل الله ووافق النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فأريد أن أعرف تفاصيلها..وهل تصلح كقاعدة  تعفينى وتعفى الناس من الجهاد فى سبيل الله ونصرة المسلمين أم لا..


 هناك موضوع على هذا الرابط ربما يفيدك :

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...39#post1420139

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> لأول مرة أصادف إعلانا يقول : بأن أى عراقى سنى يمكن اعتباره مصدرا معتمدا للإفتاء فى أمور العقيدة والشريعة التى تدور حول المصلحة والشأن السياسى .....
> 
> ياأخى مع تفرق العرب وضعفهم وعدم اعتصامهم بحبل الله .. اندفع جزء معتبر منهم إلى وضع كل أوراق الحل لمشاكله فى يد الأمريكان غير الأمينة ، فوضعوها بالتالى - أى الأمريكان - فى يد الصهاينة .. ، واستقوى بعض هذا الجزء بقواعد الأمريكان العسكرية لحماية أرضه وعرضه !! ... واستقوى بعض هذا البعض بهم لزرع الفتنة وشيطانها فى بعض أراضى العرب ... وأطلق الأمريكان الصهاينة على كل من ارتمى فى أحضانهم أو سجنهم أو استقوى بهم مسمى مستهزءا بهم ومستغبيا لكل عقلاء العالم هو "الدول المعتدلة" ... مما اضطر الجزء الباقى مما يسمون عربا أيضا إلى الإستقواء بإيران .. (ولا أقول الشيعة ) ، لأن الموضوع إن كان يدور حول مصلحة الشعوب فهو فى السياسة وليس فى الدين أو العقيدة ، ومصلحة أى شعب لاتتصادم مع أى دين أوعقيدة ، حتى وإن كان هذا الشعب من عبدة الأصنام ، فلنكف إذن عن الجدل العقيم بين الشيعة والسنة المرفوض والممنوع بالتنبيه المذكور على رأس القاعة وعلى رأس كل موضوعاتها ، ولانعمل على إثارته بطرق ملتوية ... ولا تستدرجنا أنت إلى مستنقع الجدل العقيم بين أهل السنة وأهل الشيعة ، فقد أصبح هذا الجدل من أقذر أنواع العورات السياسية التى أصابت العرب فى مقتل فى زمنهم الأخير - إن كان أخيرا ، وهذا فى علم الله ..


استاذي العزيز عاطف هلال 

دعوه حضرتك الالصه  اتمناها تنفذ من كل متابعي ومناقشي  الموضوع 

شكرا جزيلا للتعقيب الوافي

----------


## د.عمر

> د. عمر
>  اولا :  لاتعمم تجربه الباطل وتقيسها علي الحق قانه قياس مع الفارق ان تساوي بين شيعه ورافضه علي خلاف بين حماس وفتح فعلي الاقل المثال الاخير ..مسلمين سنه ..الاقرب والافضل 
>  ثانيا وهو الاهم : 
> ماالعجب الذي يعتريك حينما تشاهد هنيه يقوم في المسجد ليتكلم في السياسه 
> هل دعوتك بمثابه فصل السياسه عن المسجد وعن الدين كما ينادي بها العلمانيون وطبقوها في كثير من دول الاسلام 
> ثم دعني اسالك سؤالا صغيرا : 
> الم يخطط النبي في غزواته العديده وهو في مسجده 
> الم يجمع مؤنه غزوه تبوك الشاقه والتي احتمل معظمها الخليقه الثالث عثمان بن عفان ... !!
> اين كان هذا 
> ...


انا اتكلم عن خطبة الجمعة فهي خطبة دينبة محددة لها شروطها ولها احكامها ، وأما ان يخطب في المسجد ويخطط وهو في المسجد في غير خطبة الجمعة شيء آخر لا احد ينتقده لانه جائز وانما المنتقد انه جعل خطبة الجمعة موظفة لآرائه وانجازاته السياسية  ... وبهذا يظهر ان قياسك مع الفارق  

ولعلك سمعته كما سمعه الكثير وهو يتحدث عن غزة فقط  وعن حركة حماس فقط وهو رئيس دولة كان المفروض ان يتحدث عن الفلسطينيين وعن مناطق فلسطين كلها ، وقد أخبرني من أثق به انه يوزع جميع التبرعات على اهل غزة فقط ، ويهتم بغزة وحدها وهو رئيس دولة !

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> يقول المرء..هذا تصورى حول هذا الموضوع أو تلك القضية..
> التصور..
> هناك من ينظر للصورة من زاوية..بينما ينظر البعض لها من زاوية أخرى..
> مثلا هذه الصورة
> 
> هناك من يرى هنية قد خالف السنة لأنه صلى فى مسجد للشيعة
> وهناك من يرى هنية أحيا سنة مهجورة وهى إتخاذ سترة المصلى..
> هناك من يرى أن حماس وضعت أيديها فى أيدى إيران وأن إيران هى العدو الحقيقى
> وهناك من يرى أن إسرائيل هى العدو الحقيقى وأنه لو كانت الأنظمة العربية قد إحتضنت حماس بدلا من الإرتماء فى حضن الصهاينة لما إحتاجت حماس لطلب العون من إيران..وأن جهاد الصهاينة يستلزم القتال بالسلاح..بينما تصحيح المفاهيم ومقاومة أى مد فكرى لا يستلزم سوى التوعية ونشر العلم..
> ...


استاذ احمد ناصر 

تصور راقي وجميل ويخاطب اي عقل بلغه سهله وميسوره 
وفعلا بعد هذا التوضيح ارجو ثم ارجو من الجميع الكف عن الجدل العقيم 
حول السنه والشيعه وكيف لحماس ان تلجا لايران ..وكافه هذا الفكر الجدلي 
الذي لايثمن ولا يغني من جوع...
خالص تحياتي اليك استاذ احمد
دمت بكل خير

----------


## الصاعق

*بالنسبة لي هناك فرق بين أداء حماس كحركة مقاومة وأداء حماس كحكومة*

*كحركة مقاومة كانت حماس المفضلة لدي، لازلت أذكر جيداً أن مقاتلي حماس كانوا يقومون بأجراء العمليات والتي استهدفت في أغلبها جنود الجيش الإسرائيلي في حين ركزت حركة فتح على تفجير الباصات وقتل المدنيين، كما كان تنفيذهم لتلك العمليات يتسم بالدقة والاتقان والإخلاص*

*لكن أداء حماس السياسي كحكومة تنقصه الحنكة إلى حد بعيد، هناك فرق بين أن تكون مسئولآ عن نفسك فقط وأن تكون مسئولاً عن شعب كامل*

----------


## LORDKAZA

السؤال الذي يحيرني فعلا لماذا تطلبون مساعدة من لا يساعد نفسة 
ولماذا تطلبون مساعدة قاتل اخوتة 
قال تعالى: (( وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِناً مُتَعَمِّداً فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِداً فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَاباً عَظِيما ً)) .
وعن أبي بكر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ' إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار' رواه البخاري .
وإذا أقتتل المسلمان على الدنيا بنص قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :' إذا اقتتلتم على الدنيا فالقاتل والمقتول في النار' .
وعقابه في الآخرة غضب الله عليه و الخلود في نار جهنم .
عن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– قال: (مَن حمل علينا السلاح فليس منا)5.. فإذا كان هذا فيمن حلم السلاح فقط، فكيف بمن يصوبه فيقتل به نفساً معصومة..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هناك موضوع على هذا الرابط ربما يفيدك :
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...39#post1420139


أخى الفاضل..د.عمر
لم أجد فى الموضوع رخصة لترك الجهاد فى سبيل الله..ولم أجد فيه رخصة لترك نصرة الإخوان فى الدين..
والإتفاق مع حماس أو الإختلاف معها لا يعفى من واجب نصرة فلسطين..
وأجدد الشكر  لأخى ابن مصر

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> انا اتكلم عن خطبة الجمعة فهي خطبة دينبة محددة لها شروطها ولها احكامها ، وأما ان يخطب في المسجد ويخطط وهو في المسجد في غير خطبة الجمعة شيء آخر لا احد ينتقده لانه جائز وانما المنتقد انه جعل خطبة الجمعة موظفة لآرائه وانجازاته السياسية ...


رغم اني لااحب الخوض في المسائل الجدليه 
الا اني اقول لك د. عمر 

...ومن خصص صلاه الجمعه هكذا ...؟؟؟

----------


## mezapril

-

بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

أخى الكريم ...

الموضوع قمت حضرتك بالأعداد الجيد له وسرد وقائع تاريخيه لكل من حركة فتح وحماس 

ولك رأيك الذى نحترمه أكيد ... لأن المفترض اننا نحترم أراء بعض وان اختلفت 

واسمح لى يا أخى ...

مبدئيا ...مبدأ معروف يقول "عدو عدوى ... صديقى"

وحماس هى الوحيده التى تقاتل الصهاينه

دول الطوق (مصر-الأردن-سوريا-لبنان)  بعضها من تربطه معاهدات مثل مصر والأردن ... والبعض كف يده باتفاق هدنه مثل لبنان منذ 2006 .. والبعض فى حاله اللاحرب واللا سلم لحين تغيير الموازيين العسكريه واشياء كثيرة على الساحه العالميه والعربيه ... ومثال ذلك هى سوريا

اذا حماس هى الوحيده التى تتقاتل مع الصهاينه ... وهذا شئ لايمكن اغفاله هنا

وحتى ان لم تحقق انتصارات عسكريه كبيره ..يكفيها انها لم تستسلم 

ولكن

الست معى ان الصهاينه حصلوا على انجازات بعد انقسام الفلسطينين لم يكن يحلموا بها وقت الوحده الفلسطينيه الوطنيه ...؟؟؟


اتذكر كم كان الشهيد ياسر غرفات حريص جدا على الا يرفع سلاح فلسطينى فى وحه فلسطينين ابدا ابدا

وكم كان يحتفظ بعلاقات طيبه مع الشهيد / احمد ياسين ... والشهيد الرنتيسى

وكم صبر وكم تمسك بمادئه والحفاظ على وحده الصف الفلسطينيه 

ولم يستجيب لمحاولات الضغط من كولن باول .. ولا من حصارة فى غرفه مترين .. 

بل لم يتعاون مع عباس ابومازن ومحمد دحلان .. وأجبرهما على الرحيل


والأن .. كيف يمكننا تقييم الوضع ؟؟؟


تكلمت مع بعض اصدقائى بغزة .. منهم من اعترض على حماس ورجالها وقال انهم سبب معاناتنا ...- انا لم اقول .. بل هم - وكانت كلماتهم مفاجأة لى !!؟؟


والسؤال ....

لماذا لا تتصالح حماس مع فتح ... مصالحه شفافه علنيه ... يتم فيها تقديم مصالح الشعب الفلسطينى بغزة على المناصب السياسيه والأوهام بالحكم والسلطه الوهميه

لماذا تتمسك فتح بشروط وعناصر تفاوضيه لم يتم قبولها ابدا من حماس

لماذا لا يحاول الطرفان التنازل والالتقاء فى وسط الطربق ؟؟؟


لماذا الاصرار من الطرفين ؟؟؟؟


ما المكسب الذى حققته حماس ... وما المكسب الذى حققته فتح طوال السنوات التاليه لأتفصال غزة ؟؟؟

وما هو المنتظر من مفاوضات وهميه "دوخينى يا لمونه"

وما هو المنتظر من حرب غير متكافئه "نظريا" بين حماس و الصهاينه

اليس هناك نهايه لنزيف الدم الفلسطينى المدنى البرئ ؟؟؟

مؤكد هناك حل ما ... ولنت اين وكيف ومنى وممن ؟؟؟؟


الله أعلم


شكرا لك ... ولو انى ازدت حيرة على حيرتى فى هذا الموضوع


شكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



-

----------


## د.عمر

[B]


> * لكن أداء حماس السياسي كحكومة تنقصه الحنكة إلى حد بعيد، هناك فرق بين أن تكون مسئولآ عن نفسك فقط وأن تكون مسئولاً عن شعب كامل*






*انا معك 100 %*

----------


## د.عمر

> رغم اني لااحب الخوض في المسائل الجدليه 
> الا اني اقول لك د. عمر 
> 
> ...ومن خصص صلاه الجمعه هكذا ...؟؟؟




*
أنواع الخطب : 

خطب دينية: وهي ما يلقى في الجمع ، والأعياد ،والاستسقاء ، والدعوة والإرشاد . 

خطب سياسية : وهي ما يلقى في المحافل السياسية أو المؤتمرات واللقاءات الدولية. 

خطب حربية : وهي ما يلقى بين الجند لتحميسهم وحثهم على الجهاد ، والدفاع عن الوطن . 

خطب محفلية : وهي ما يلقى في المحافل والمناسبات العامة ، ويدخل فيها ما يلقى في المناسبات المدرسية .

قد يلجأ الخطيب إلى التعرض للأحداث السياسية فيبدأ باستعراض تلك الأحداث وكأن الخطبة نشرة أخبار سياسية! ولكن بأسلوب يثير العواطف ويحرك مكامن النفوس، فيجيش بهذا الأسلوب أنفسا قليلة الإدراك كثيرة العاطفة، ربما تنجرف إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه .

 ونلحظ أن  من يهمه أمر السياسة لا تمر خطبة إلا ويذكر أمور الفساد والأحصائيات ،ويخرج الناس وإيمانهم مثل ما دخلوا !!  

ـهل غزة  يمقتون خطب الجمعة السياسية 

 انظر هذا الرابط : http://www.paleyad.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20428

*

----------


## atefhelal

> -
> 
> .........
> .....................
> مبدئيا ...مبدأ معروف يقول "عدو عدوى ... صديقى"
> وحماس هى الوحيده التى تقاتل الصهاينه
> دول الطوق (مصر-الأردن-سوريا-لبنان) بعضها من تربطه معاهدات مثل مصر والأردن ... والبعض كف يده باتفاق هدنه مثل لبنان منذ 2006 .. والبعض فى حاله اللاحرب واللا سلم لحين تغيير الموازيين العسكريه واشياء كثيرة على الساحه العالميه والعربيه ... ومثال ذلك هى سوريا
> اذا حماس هى الوحيده التى تتقاتل مع الصهاينه ... وهذا شئ لايمكن اغفاله هنا
> وحتى ان لم تحقق انتصارات عسكريه كبيره ..يكفيها انها لم تستسلم 
> ...


 

*رأيت أن نسأل أنفسنا سؤالا قد يفيد فى الحوار الدائر حول الموضوع المطروح وهو : .. لماذا أسرعت إسرائيل فى إنهاء إتفاق السلام مع مصر ، فرأينا أنه منذ استيقظ الشعب المصرى فى أحد أيام شهر نوفمبر من عام 1977 على خبر لم يتوقعه حين أعلن السادات قراره بالذهاب إلى إسرائيل طالبا السلام ، وحتى توقيع السادات اتفاقية السلام فى 26 مارس 1979 مع مناحم بيجين ، ووقع معهما جيمى كارتر نيابة عن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كضامنة وراعية لهذه الإتفاقية ... لم يستغرق ذلك كله سوى ستة عشر شهرا ...* 
*ولكن منذ مؤتمر مدريد للسلام عام 1991 ، الذى تم عقده بمبادرة من جورج بوش الأب ، والذى شمل مفاوضات سلام ثنائية بين إسرائيل وكل من سوريا ولبنان والأردن والفلسطينيين (كل على حدة) وحتى العام الحالى ، لم يتم توقيع أى اتفاق سلام إلا مع الأردن عام 1994 .. رغم أن الأطراف العربية كلها بما فيها الأردن والفلسطينيين اتفقوا جميعا على شبئ واحد هو قرارات مجلس الأمن 242 ، 338 ، 425 وعلى مبدأ واحد هو "الأرض مقابل السلام" ، ولم تبدى إسرائيل اعتراضا على هذا المبدأ . وسار كل من الأردن والفلسطينيين فى المفاوضات كل على حدة مع إسرائيل طبقا للرغبة الإسرائيلية ، فانتقت إسرائيل الأردن وحدها لتنهى معها أولا وبطريقتها الخاصة ( كما حدث مع مصر) اتفاقية السلام بعد أقل من ثلاث سنوات ... وبقى الفلسطينيون منذ ذلك الوقت وحتى الآن يدورون حول أنفسهم فى متاهة المفاوضات الإسرائيلية الفلسطينية دون أى تقدم يذكر ...* 
*وندع الآن كل من سوريا ولبنان اللتان التزمتا بوحدة مساريهما التفاوضى ، فلم يعجب ذلك إسرائيل ، لأن مبدأ إسرائيل منذ زيارة السادات المسماة بالتاريخية للقدس أنه لاتفاوض مع العرب مجتمعين وليأتى كل واحد منهم على حدة ليجلس على حجرها القذر الملتهب وحده وتنهى أو لاتنهى معه المشكلة طبقا لأهوائها وأطماعها ... ولاحجة لمن يدعون كذبا علينا واستغباءا لنا بأنه لوكان الفلسطينيون وباقى العرب استمعوا لنصيحة السادات وذهبوا معه متجمعين إلى مينا هاوس بالقاهرة لكانوا جميعا قد وقعوا معا وفى وقت واحد اتفاق سلام مع الكيان الإسرائيلى ولكان الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى فى حكم المنتهى منذ ذلك الوقت .* 
*كانت حجة الصهاينة بالنسبة للفلسطينيين فى تأخير الإتفاق معهم هو عدم وجود شريك فلسطينى للجلوس والتفاوض معه ، فتطوعت مصر نيابة عن الفلسطينيين وذهبت إلى البيت الأبيض الأمريكى ووقعت فى 13/9/1993 مع إسرائيل اتفاقا تمت تسميته باتفاق "إعلان المبادئ" ، كان تصورا إطاريا مقترحا لبدأ التفاوض مع منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية كممثل للشعب الفلسطينى ، وفى نفس اليوم 13/9/1993 تبادل رابين مع عرفات خطابات ، اعترف فيها رابين بمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية كشريك مفاوض ، واعترف فيها ياسر عرفات بإسرائيل . وبدأ بعد ذلك مايسمى بمسيرة أوسلو ، وكان آخر مراحل مسيرة أوسلو هو اجتماع باراك وعرفات فى يناير 2001 بطابا وانتهى بما يعرف باتفاق طابا كمحاولة أخيرة للإتفاق على الوضع النهائى بين الطرفين .*
*وانتهت مسيرة أوسلو بمراحلها المختلفة على مجرد اتفاق على إرساء قواعد لسلطة وطنية فلسطينية تكون هى الشريك المفاوض مع الجانب الإسرائيلى ، وعلى ذلك يمكن أن يتم فتح الطريق أمام المفاوضات الفلسطينية الإسرائيلية على الحل الدائم .. (أى أصبح الشريك المفاوض هو السلطة الفلسطينية بدلا من منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ) .*

*وبعد انتهاء مسيرة أوسلوا بدأت مسيرة جديدة تحت إسم "خارطة الطريق" فى إبريل 2003 . ونسفت "خارطة الطريق كل ماتم الإتفاق عليه من مبادئ ( منها قرارات مجلس 242 ، 338 ، 425) فى مسيرة أوسلو .. وكأن أوسلو ومسيرتها لم تكن ... !! .*
*وكان هدف " خارطة الطريق" كما تم الإعلان عنه دون تفاصيل أو شروط مسبقة هو إنهاء الصراع الفلسطينى الإسرائيلى تحت رعاية مايسمى بالرباعية الدولية (الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – روسيا – الإتحاد الأوروبى – الأمم المتحدة ) ، ولم تحدد " خارطة الطريق" سوى ثلاث مراحل للتفاوض بين الطرفين الفلسطينى والإسرائيلى ، وأولى تلك المراحل تبدأ فى مايو 2003 وتم النص فيها على ضرورة إنهاء العنف والإرهاب الفلسطينى ، وعلى بدأ التطبيع مع إسرائيل مقابل تجميد إسرائيل النشاط الإستيطانى والبدأ فى الإنسحاب من غزة والضفة الغربية ... !!* 

*ولكن رأت إسرائيل فى عرفات أنه إرهابى حين وجدت منه تعاطفا مع فصائل المقاومة الفلسطينية وخاصة حين اغتالت إسرائيل الشيخ أحمد ياسين مؤسس حركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" يوم 22/ 3/2004 فى غارة جوية استهدفته وقتلت معه سبعة شهداء ، إضافة إلى 15 جريح كان من بينهم اثنين من أبناء الشيخ أحمد ياسين ، وأدان عرفات رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية هذه الجريمة الإسرائيلية بشدة وقال : إن إسرائيل تفتح الباب يشدة أمام الفوضى ، وكذلك أدانها أحمد قريع رئيس وزراء السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ووصف عملية الإغتيال بأنها عملية مجنونة وجبانة ، كما أدانها صائب عريقات وزير شئون المفاوضات فى السلطة الفلسطينية وقال : " إننا ندين بشدة جريمة الإغتيال بحق رجل مسن عجوز " ، وتابع صائب عريقات قائلا : " إن عملية الإغتيال لن تقدم أية حلول لإسرائيل ورغم ذلك أقدمت على اغتياله" .*

*وقررت إسرائيل إسكات أى صوت فلسطينى يمكن أن يعترض أو يدين إرهابها واغتيالاتها المتكررة لرموز المقاومة الفلسطينية ، ورأت أن الطريق لذلك هو إنهاء حياة عرفات لبدء مرحلة جديدة مع الفلسطينيين ، فحاصرت القوات الإسرائيلية عرفات فى رام الله ، ثم أعلنت وفاته فى 4 نوفمبر 2004 ، بعد أن اغتالته بالسم والحصار ...* 

*ثم جاء أبو مازن (محمود عباس) رئيسا للسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية بعد عرفات ، ليبدأ مسيرة جديدة من المفاوضات لاتنتهى بشيئ ولن تنتهى بشيئ ، وخاصة بعد أن وافق صراحة وباتفاقات دولية على نزع سلاح المقاومة وإسكاتها .. وبالتالى فليس من المتوقع أن تدين السلطة الفلسطينية الجديدة أى عمل إرهابى إسرائيلى فى حق رموز المقاومة وفصائلها. وهذا التحول رضيت به السلطة الفلسطينية الجديدة دون أى مقابل ... وعلى ذلك انتهت "خارطة الطريق" وباقى مراحلها إلى الفشل والتجميد ...* 
 
*والجديد فى الأمر  أن الشريك الفلسطينى المفاوض بعد أن كان "منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية" PLO ، ثم تم تشكيله بطريقة عبثية صهيونية ليصبح ما يسمى بـ "السلطة الفلسطينية" ، تريد الآن إسرائيل تشكيله من جديد بطريقة أكثر عبثية لتصبح التسمية الجديدة له هى "الدولة الفلسطينية ذات الحدود المؤقتة" Palestinian State with Provisional Borders واختصارا PSPB**، لتبدأ إسرائيل من جديد مسيرة عبثية جديدة للمفاوضات مع الفلسطينيين ، وكأن ماكان من مفاوضات على مدى 19 عاما مضت لم يكن ..* 
 


*وهنا يجب أن نعيد السؤال الذى تم طرحه فى البداية وهو : لماذا أسرعت إسرائيل فى إنهاء إتفاق السلام مع مصر ، ثم أبطأت قليلا بعد ذلك مع الأردن ، ثم ماطلت كثيرا وكثيرا جدا مع الفلسطينيين إلى درجة عدم الثقة فى أنها ترغب أساسا فى الوصول إلى أى حل مع الفلسطينيين سوى شطب مايسمى بـ "فلسطين" وبـ "الفلسطينيين" من التاريخ الحديث ..* 

*وإن أجبنا بحيدة على هذا السؤال .. فقد يمكننا الوصول إلى رأى سليم بالنسبة للمشكلة الفلسطينية الفلسطينية بين حماس وفصائل المقاومة من جهة وبين فريق السلطة الفلسطينية من جهة أخرى ....*

----------


## mezapril

> وهنا يجب أن نعيد السؤال الذى تم طرحه فى البداية وهو : لماذا أسرعت إسرائيل فى إنهاء إتفاق السلام مع مصر ، ثم أبطأت قليلا بعد ذلك مع الأردن ، ثم ماطلت كثيرا وكثيرا جدا مع الفلسطينيين إلى درجة عدم الثقة فى أنها ترغب أساسا فى الوصول إلى أى حل مع الفلسطينيين سوى شطب مايسمى بـ "فلسطين" وبـ "الفلسطينيين" من التاريخ الحديث ..
> 
> وإن أجبنا بحيدة على هذا السؤال .. فقد يمكننا الوصول إلى رأى سليم بالنسبة للمشكلة الفلسطينية الفلسطينية بين حماس وفصائل المقاومة من جهة وبين فريق السلطة الفلسطينية من جهة أخرى ....



بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

فى البدايه ألف شكر للأستاذ عاطف على المشاركه الرائعه

واسمح لى اجاول على  السؤال وببساطه


اسرعت اسرائيل للسلام مع مصر بعد ان كانت معارضه له قبل 1973 لأكثر من سبب

1- مصر هى القوى الضاربه فى المنظقه العربيه وقد ذاق الصهاينه بأس الجندى المصري فى حرب رمضان العظيم اكتوبر 1973 وأيقن الصهاينه أن الجندى المصرى المقاتل ... لاقبل لهم به ولا بمواجهته .. فتم الأسراع الى عمليه السلام لاخراج مصر من المعادله العسكريه 

2- تبع ذلك أيضا استبعاد مصر من الصف العربى .. وسيايه صهيونيه واستراتيجيه ثابته "فرق تسد" ... الأستقطاب من وسك مجموعه يوجد الفرقه ثم الأنقسام .. ثم تسيد الطرف المستفيد للموقف وانفراده بمن يشاء

3- التفرغ لمشاريع صهيونيه خبيثه داخل فلسطين ... ومحيط الدول العربيه بعد أن تم تأمين الجبهه الغربيه (مصر)

وليس أدل على ذلك من أن اسرائيل لم تخرج بعدوانها الى لبنان والعراق الا بعد تأمين الجبهه المصريه

وليس اجتياح حنوب لبنان وصابرا وشاتيلا  وضرب المفاعل النووى العراقى  ببعيد 

4- معاهده السلام قائمه ماقامت مصلحه الصهاينه ... وأثناء ذلك لا مانع من محاربه مصر بالمخدرات والعمله المزيفه والجنس والأيدز وتهويد سيناء بتزويج البدو من صهيونات ... ولامانع من محاصرة مصر والضغط عليها بالتهديد الماثل فى منع مياة النيل او تحديدها عن مصر

5- بعد انتهاء جميع الأخطار وترويض المارقين من العرب والمثاومين .. يتم الألتفات مجددا والنظر فى معاهده السلام مع مصر


وخريطه اسرائيل الكبرى معلنه فى الكنيست والهلم الصيونى وموحوده على العملات الصهيونيه .. من النيل للفرات 
وهى استراتيحيه وعقيده راسخه متوارثه لا تمحيها ولا تلغيها معاهدات سلام مع اى دوله 

هذا والله اعلم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				أنواع الخطب : 

خطب دينية: وهي ما يلقى في الجمع ، والأعياد ،والاستسقاء ، والدعوة والإرشاد . 

خطب سياسية : وهي ما يلقى في المحافل السياسية أو المؤتمرات واللقاءات الدولية. 

خطب حربية : وهي ما يلقى بين الجند لتحميسهم وحثهم على الجهاد ، والدفاع عن الوطن . 

خطب محفلية : وهي ما يلقى في المحافل والمناسبات العامة ، ويدخل فيها ما يلقى في المناسبات المدرسية .

قد يلجأ الخطيب إلى التعرض للأحداث السياسية فيبدأ باستعراض تلك الأحداث وكأن الخطبة نشرة أخبار سياسية! ولكن بأسلوب يثير العواطف ويحرك مكامن النفوس، فيجيش بهذا الأسلوب أنفسا قليلة الإدراك كثيرة العاطفة، ربما تنجرف إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه .

ونلحظ أن من يهمه أمر السياسة لا تمر خطبة إلا ويذكر أمور الفساد والأحصائيات ،ويخرج الناس وإيمانهم مثل ما دخلوا !! 

ـهل غزة يمقتون خطب الجمعة السياسية
			
		

د. عمر 

يبدو انك اخي الحبيب من انصار الراي القائل باعمال النص بحرفيته 

وهذه المدرسه لها كل التقدير والاحترام 

ولكن اختلافي معها لانهايه له 

ووجهه نظري دائما تختلف معها 

هذا لايقدح فيها ولا يقصر من هامتها 

ولكن فقط اختلاف في الرؤي والاسلوب 

ولهذا يبدو اننا سنختلف طويلا في تلك المساله التي تفرعت عن اصل الموضوع الاساسي 

ولذا ارجو منك العوده اليه وعدم فتح اي قضايا جانبيه اخري تؤثر علي مناقشته 

تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *
> 
> د. عمر 
> 
> يبدو انك اخي الحبيب من انصار الراي القائل باعمال النص بحرفيته 
> 
> *


وهل يوجد نص يقيد ما تحتويه الخطبة؟  
لقد تعارف العلماء على أن الأصل في الخطبة هي الموعظة وتقوية الإيمان والترغيب والترهيب ولا خلاف على ذلك. لكنهم أيضاً قالوا بأن تتعرض الخطبة لما يمس حياة الناس وما يطرأ عليهم من نوازل وخطوب. أما الموازنة بين هذا وذاك فهي مسألة تقديرية وكلنا نعلم أن غزة تمر بأشد الخطوب وأننا لو كنا مكان أهلها لالتمسنا العون على هذه الخطوب فيما يمكن أن يؤنسنا ويشد أزرنا من كلام الأئمة وبالأخص خطب أولياء الأمور. وكم يجدر بغير هؤلاء من أولياء الأمور بالظهور بين قومهم في الجمعات. فخطب هنية تُحسب له وليس عليه بغض النظر عن اجتهاده في تقدير المناسب من المواضيع.

----------


## د.عمر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاء زين الدين
					

وهل يوجد نص يقيد ما تحتويه الخطبة؟  
لقد تعارف العلماء على أن الأصل في الخطبة هي الموعظة وتقوية الإيمان والترغيب والترهيب ولا خلاف على ذلك. لكنهم أيضاً قالوا بأن تتعرض الخطبة لما يمس حياة الناس وما يطرأ عليهم من نوازل وخطوب. أما الموازنة بين هذا وذاك فهي مسألة تقديرية وكلنا نعلم أن غزة تمر بأشد الخطوب وأننا لو كنا مكان أهلها لالتمسنا العون على هذه الخطوب فيما يمكن أن يؤنسنا ويشد أزرنا من كلام الأئمة وبالأخص خطب أولياء الأمور. وكم يجدر بغير هؤلاء من أولياء الأمور بالظهور بين قومهم في الجمعات. فخطب هنية تُحسب له وليس عليه بغض النظر عن اجتهاده في تقدير المناسب من المواضيع.


ولكن اهل غزة يتذمرون من الخطب السياسية   ... تأمل هذا العنوان ( الغزيون يمقتون خطب الجمعة السياسية ) على الرابط 

http://www.elaph.com/Web/NewsPapers/2010/1/528763.html

إثارة القضايا السياسية في خطبة الجمعة وبشكل مستمر منكر ، لأن الخطبة ليست وسيلة من وسائل نقل الأخبار التي لا يجزم بصحتها ، وخاصة أن أكثر الأخبار السياسية لا تصل إلى اليقين ، بل ولا إلى الظن الغالب !! إذ أن أغلبها ظنون على أحسن تقدير .
 فكيف يكون هذا المنبر العظيم مكانا لنشر مثل هذه الأخبار والإشاعات !! ، وما موقف الخطيب إذا ظهر خلاف ما أعلنه من هذا المنبر الشرعي ؟ .*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				بالنسبة لي هناك فرق بين أداء حماس كحركة مقاومة وأداء حماس كحكومة

كحركة مقاومة كانت حماس المفضلة لدي، لازلت أذكر جيداً أن مقاتلي حماس كانوا يقومون بأجراء العمليات والتي استهدفت في أغلبها جنود الجيش الإسرائيلي في حين ركزت حركة فتح على تفجير الباصات وقتل المدنيين، كما كان تنفيذهم لتلك العمليات يتسم بالدقة والاتقان والإخلاص

لكن أداء حماس السياسي كحكومة تنقصه الحنكة إلى حد بعيد، هناك فرق بين أن تكون مسئولآ عن نفسك فقط وأن تكون مسئولاً عن شعب كامل
			
		

الصاعق 

كم احب الكلام العاقل والجميل والذي يحمل في طياته معني تريد ان تصل اليه

اذا كان اداء حماس السياسي تنقصه الحنكه ...فان اداء فتح بالتاكيد يفتقد الاخلاص والامانه علي القضيه  

وعن نقص خبره حماس السياسيه فان هذا له مايبرره ايضا اخي الكريم 

عمر حركه حماس ..طويل يبدا من خمسينيات القرن الماضي  

وبالتاكيد فان جهادها قد زاد خبره ونضج من اول بدايتها الي اليوم 

ففي احداث غزه مثلا خرج اولمرت بتصريح مضحك وقال (( لن نوقف الضرب حتي يقول لنا حماس اين تخبئ ضواريخهم ))

مش فاهم امال حضرتك بتعمل ايه ... واجهزه استخباراتك بتعمل ايه .. والموساد ...والجواسيس ...الخ 

وفي اي حرب او بمعني ادق عدوان في الدنيا يسال المعتدي اصحاب الدار اين صواريخهم .. واسلحتكم 

وقال اخر من قواد جيشهم (( رجال حماس يخرجو علي الدبابه فيفجروها ويقتلو من فيها ,,ثم يختفو دون ان نراهم ))

هذا كله بالتاكيد كانت لاتستطع حماس فعله في الخمسينيات او الستينات لنقص الخبره العسكريه والقياديه وقتها 

وهاهي ثقلت مع الايام والسنين 

وكذا حزب الله في لبنان ...نفس الحال ..فان قوته اليوم لاتقارن بايام نشاته ..الاولي 

وهو هو ماقد نراه الان في نشاط حماس السياسي  وقد يكون رايي خطا  مستقبلا .. 

فان حماس اذا كانت تنقصها الان شيء من الحنكه المطلوبه سياسيا ..

فانها بالتاكيد اذا قدر لها البقاء واختارها الشعب الفلسطيني 

في انتخاباته القادمه ..اعتقد انها ستزيد يوما بيوم ... 

وتلك طبيعه الامور المنطقيه حتي في ظل الحكام العاديين في الدول العربيه الاخري ... 

الصاعق 

اسعدني حضورك وكلماتك المنطقيه 

لك كل الشكر والتقدير*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *
> 
> الصاعق 
> 
> كم احب الكلام العاقل والجميل والذي يحمل في طياته معني تريد ان تصل اليه
> 
> اذا كان اداء حماس السياسي تنقصه الحنكه ...فان اداء فتح بالتاكيد يفتقد الاخلاص والامانه علي القضيه 
> 
> وعن نقص خبره حماس السياسيه فان هذا له مايبرره ايضا اخي الكريم 
> ...


هل حنكة حماس ستزداد على حساب مصر ام على حساب الشعب الفلسطينى؟

حركة حماس كحركة جهادية لا تنكر يا اخى العزيز انها اصبحت تمثل جزءا ضئيلا من حسابات المنظمة فى الوقت الحالى  وان كان هذا الجزء قد تحول للعراك مع فتح وتصفية الحسابات الداخلية
وهو ما الحق الاذى بالعشب الفلسطينى

تحياتى

----------


## الصاعق

> *
> 
> الصاعق 
> 
> كم احب الكلام العاقل والجميل والذي يحمل في طياته معني تريد ان تصل اليه
> 
> اذا كان اداء حماس السياسي تنقصه الحنكه ...فان اداء فتح بالتاكيد يفتقد الاخلاص والامانه علي القضيه 
> 
> وعن نقص خبره حماس السياسيه فان هذا له مايبرره ايضا اخي الكريم 
> ...


*أخي العزيز*

*فتح لا تنقصها الحنكة السياسية فهم من أصحاب الباع الطويل في هذا الأمر، غير أنهم من جهة أخرى عليهم الكثير من التساؤلات من جهة تقارير عن فساد أعضاء الحكومة واستحواذهم على أموال المساعدات، ورغم أني لا أملك أدلة تؤيد أو تنفي هذه المزاعم والتي تكاثرت بحيث يعضد بعضها بعضاً إلا أني مستغرب من إلقاء فتح للبندقية بشكل كامل لتفقد طواعية أحد أهم أدوات الضغط على العدو والذي لن يسلم الأرض طواعية بالمفاوضات وحدها في ضوء التجارب السابقة.*

*بالنسبة لحماس، فإن الوضع الفلسطيني الحالي لا يتطلب أن يتولي قليلو الخبرة مقاليد الأمور حتى لا يجروا الكوارث على شعبهم، وهناك العديد من الدول العربية والتي دفعت ثمناص باهظاً لقلة الحنكة والفطنة السياسية لرؤسائها، لذا فإن حكم شعب ليس بمكان للتعلم من وجهة نظري المتواضعة.* 

*وبالمثل فإن الشئ بالشئ يذكر، فحزب الله يتم إدارته بحنكة سياسية واضحة ومن زمن بعيد، وقد أسفر ذلك عن تمكنه من جني مكتسبات المقاومة في أكثر من مناسبة،* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع ( مسابقة حورس 2010 )

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع

لجنة تحكيم حورس*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> للرفع ( مسابقة حورس 2010 )


شكرا لك والدي الحبيب 
بارك الله في علمك وزادك من فضله

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *شكرا لك أخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس*


جزاك الله كل الخير اخي 
ورفع قدرك

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------

